# Guessing puppy age based on teeth and other physical attributes



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been pulling several young pups in local shelters lately. I'm never confident about aging them, as I see a lot fewer of them than adults. 

Can anyone confirm some physical markers for determining the age of a puppy? 

The rule of thumb I was taught by a shelter vet is baby teeth fall out around 3 mo. (12 weeks). Some websites say it's 4 mo. I've seen some posts here discussing them falling out even later (5 mo.), which got me wondering: if I've got an obviously GSD pup whose teeth just started to fall out, how old would those of you who handle a lot of puppies you guess it is _really_? 

If I see a full set of newly emerged (but still growing in) adult teeth, are we looking at a 4-5 mo. old dog? Or possibly 5-6 mo.?

Are there any other age markers you can think of to help age them with more precision than "6 months or under"?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my pup started losing his baby teeth around 14 weeks of age(incisors first), he lost his last ones about 23 weeks old, and at 26 weeks, the adult teeth are in, but still coming in.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Our vet told us that in large breed puppies the front top teeth (inbetween the canines) come in first usually at 4 months the other ones follow.

We had our full set of adult teeth at around 6 months


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

wick said:


> Our vet told us that in large breed puppies the front top teeth (inbetween the canines) come in first usually at 4 months the other ones follow.
> 
> We had our full set of adult teeth at around 6 months


Ditto.

Both of mine lost teeth between 4-5 months with the new set following immediately behind. By 6 months only adult teeth left although still a bit left to press through.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Our vet said at 8 weeks the incisor teeth are close together, and at 10-12 weeks the incisors begin to spread apart.
At 4mos. the incisors start falling out I believe, and adult teeth take their place.
By 6 mos. the canines have fallen out and the adult teeth are coming in behind them! 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! This helps.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I also notice that Wick started looking more dog than puppy around 5/6 months idk if others felt this way too maybe some folks can chime in on that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wick said:


> I also notice that Wick started looking more dog than puppy around 5/6 months idk if others felt this way too maybe some folks can chime in on that.


that has to do with lines and structure....my male Karlo looked very mature at 7 months. You'd never guess his age if you didn't actually know it or see his xrays.


----------

